# What is Altiris Client Service?



## Holly3278

Hi. On the Workstudy computer in Brengle Lab here at school we have a program called Altiris Client Service running in the System Tray. What is this program and what is it used for? Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again!


----------



## Gordon7000

Hi Holly,

It's a professional backup and recovery service, intended to restore the system in the event of a virus attack or other major disaster. Have a look at this site for more details

http://www.altiris.com/products/clientrecovery/

Regards, Gordon


----------



## Ranjha

It's a altiris agent, running on the computer to carry out the systems management tasks like collecting inventory, installing service packs and patching the computer with security bullentins released by the specific vendor. Agent could also be used to perform the back and restore of system.

Ranjha


----------

